# Copper...



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

I posted a while back about copper, so I bought this http://www.jefferspet.com/products/copasure and my plan was to give at a dose of 1cc per 50# in a syringe with a touch of probiotics on the end to keep them in there.

I posted on a Facebook health care site yesterday (because I thought I would get a quick reply) about overdosing on copper. In the end they made me feel like I was going to kill them, I trust you guys much more so I have some questions.

1. I measured them all out yesterday afternoon, but didn't give it. Can I still give them or should I throw it out and measure out more ?

2. Is this method safe? I was told the capsule kept the copper from releasing quickly and ODing them.

3. Can they OD on copper? Is 2 cc for an adult Boer/Kiko enough, too much, not enough ? (I can't weigh them, hubs picked one up and said around 120#, we may try having him hold them on a bathroom scale)

Thanks for your answers


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The normal dose for copper oxide is 1 gram per 22lb.
Many do give it in marshmallows, peanut butter or what have you, however the optimum is to get the cap down the hatch without chewing.
A plastic balling gun is cheap.

oops just re read & yes you have the correct amount


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

They are probably thinking of copper sulfate which is very easy to od them on. The little rods slowly release copper so it is safe.......now I'm sure if you dose a hundred pound goats with enough copper for a thousand pound cow you might see some issues. 
As for the dose I have no clue. I don't measure it out any more. I know the empty capsules that I use hold enough for about a 200lb goat so I just fill them up and go with it.....yes I know that is more then the recommended dose for some of my does but it works for me and no one has croaked.
As for how your doing it there is a lot of people who dose that way and again haven't heard of anyone having a issue. Those capsules don't really last long in the stomach any ways. We had a light rain one time and I had my capsules out uncovered and in no time it was a melted mess


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we do 1 cc per 60# in the syringe with probios to top it off.. : ) 

I would get an acual weight on them...I htink there is a weight tape for meat goats


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah they might have assumed you were speaking of copper sulfate.

Say, if there's a weight tape for meat goats please tell me where I can get one!:shades:


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies  

Can I use what I have already measured out ? 

Yes I would like to know where a tape is too


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You can give it but it might not be enough...


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

What dose should I use? I need to use cc as I can't weigh grams.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you have a kitchen scale? Or the caps?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are doing 1cc per 50 lbs, you should be fine. I do 1cc per 60 lbs but have heard of people moving to the 1cc per 50 lb dosage.

All I do is fill a syringe and top it with Probios.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

No kitchen scale and no caps... I poured them out of the 12.5 gram capsule into a 3ml syringe.

I will just stick with 1cc per 50# since I don't know exact weights


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like a good start!


----------

